# Lemond 2007 Manual



## teddyjules (Mar 9, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get a 2007 Lemond Manual, for the Buenos Aires I just bought? I am looking for geometry specifics........live rural...........no (ex) Lemond dealers around......The website is no help.
Thanks!!


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

The manual won't have anything specific. Last year I just got a generic manual.


----------



## rdolson (Sep 2, 2003)

Modern bike "Manuals" are nothing more than about 60 pages of legal disclaimers. With every disclaimer saying to bring your bike to your authorized dealer.


----------



## AFS (Sep 15, 2004)

I have a 2007 brochure with geometry specs. If you tell me what size you have I'll post its specs.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

AFS said:


> I have a 2007 brochure with geometry specs. If you tell me what size you have I'll post its specs.


The OP can't do better than that.  

This thread prompted me to document a method I've used to accurately measure the geometry of existing frames. It involves removing the wheels, pedals, and handlebars, and placing the frame on a sheet of butcher paper with wooden wedges between the frame and the paper as spacers so that the plane of the frame is the same as the plane of the paper.

The only tools needed are a Sharpie marker, a yardstick with an accurate straightedge, the wooden wedge spacers, and an inexpensive ($10 - $20) 10" - 15" goniometer.


----------



## teddyjules (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey, that would be great, I really appreciate it. The bike is a 2007 Lemond Buenos Aires
with the Min-Max Triomphe Carbon frame, and a Carbon Bontrager Race Fork. The size is a 53. Let me know if there is anything else I can provide.

Thanks!
-Tavis


----------



## AFS (Sep 15, 2004)

Good news, I found the geometry at internet archive (https://www.archive.org/index.php):

https://web.archive.org/web/2007030...racing/triomphe_carbon/buenos_aires.php?tab=2

Here are the geometry specs from the brochure:


----------



## teddyjules (Mar 9, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thanks!! Thats Perfect!


----------



## bocksta (Mar 22, 2008)

I was just looking for the same info . The lemond website that had all the archives is gone .


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

bocksta said:


> I was just looking for the same info . The lemond website that had all the archives is gone .



Did you look in this link?


----------



## downsjn (Oct 6, 2010)

*2006 lemond catalog*

ack, delete


----------



## downsjn (Oct 6, 2010)

*LeMond Bicycles 2001 & 2006 Catalog and geometry*

ok,
customer service at Trek just sent the catalog to me in pdf. 
here's a link to the 2006 catalog

http://www.archive.org/details/LemondBicycles2006Catalog

also found the catalog for 2001, trek customer service will send you a pdf. huh, go figure
http://www.archive.org/details/LemondBicycles2001Catalog

and wow, that site is great.:thumbsup: 
found frame sizes for the whole 2001 collection from lemond here too

http://web.archive.org/web/20010309070622/lemondbikes.com/tech_center/geometry.html

(scroll down, not sure why the table gets shoved all the way to the bottom)
<table>
<tr>

<td colspan="2" width="50%"><b>2001 GEOMETRY</b></td>
<td colspan="8" width="50%"><b>REYNOLDS STEEL</b></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="2" width="50%"><hr width="100%" noshade size="1" color="#FFFFFF"></td>
<td colspan="8" width="50%"><hr width="100%" noshade size="1" color="#FFFFFF"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="40%">SIZES</td>

<td width="10%"> </td>
<td>47</td>
<td>49</td>
<td>51</td>
<td>53</td>
<td>55</td>

<td>57</td>
<td>59</td>
<td>61</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="2" width="50%"><hr width="100%" noshade size="1" color="#FFFFFF"></td>
<td colspan="8" width="50%"><hr width="100%" noshade size="1" color="#FFFFFF"></td>
</tr>
<tr>

<td width="40%">TOP TUBE</td>
<td width="10%">MM</td>
<td>504</td>
<td>520</td>
<td>532</td>
<td>545</td>

<td>565</td>
<td>575</td>
<td>590</td>
<td>605</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="2" width="50%"><hr width="100%" noshade size="1" color="#FFFFFF"></td>
<td colspan="8" width="50%"><hr width="100%" noshade size="1" color="#FFFFFF"></td>

</tr>
<tr>
<td width="40%">HEAD ANGLE</td>
<td width="10%">º</td>
<td>72</td>
<td>72.5</td>
<td>72.5</td>
<td>73</td>

<td>73.5</td>
<td>73.5</td>
<td>74</td>
<td>74</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="2" width="50%"><hr width="100%" noshade size="1" color="#FFFFFF"></td>
<td colspan="8" width="50%"><hr width="100%" noshade size="1" color="#FFFFFF"></td>

</tr>
<tr>
<td width="40%">SEAT ANGLE</td>
<td width="10%">º</td>
<td>74.5</td>
<td>74</td>
<td>73.25</td>
<td>73.25</td>

<td>73</td>
<td>72.5</td>
<td>72.5</td>
<td>72</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="2" width="50%"><hr width="100%" noshade size="1" color="#FFFFFF"></td>
<td colspan="8" width="50%"><hr width="100%" noshade size="1" color="#FFFFFF"></td>

</tr>
<tr>
<td width="40%">FORK RAKE</td>
<td width="10%">MM</td>
<td>47</td>
<td>47</td>
<td>47</td>

<td>47</td>
<td>43</td>
<td>43</td>
<td>43</td>
<td>43</td>
</tr>
<tr>

<td colspan="2" width="50%"><hr width="100%" noshade size="1" color="#FFFFFF"></td>
<td colspan="8" width="50%"><hr width="100%" noshade size="1" color="#FFFFFF"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="40%">CHAINSTAY LENGTH</td>
<td width="10%">MM</td>
<td>412</td>
<td>412</td>

<td>415</td>
<td>415</td>
<td>415</td>
<td>415</td>
<td>418</td>
<td>418</td>

</tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="2" width="50%"><hr width="100%" noshade size="1" color="#FFFFFF"></td>
<td colspan="8" width="50%"><hr width="100%" noshade size="1" color="#FFFFFF"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="40%">WHEELBASE</td>
<td width="10%">MM</td>
<td>965</td>

<td>967</td>
<td>980</td>
<td>984</td>
<td>995</td>
<td>1000</td>
<td>1007</td>

<td>1021</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="2" width="50%"><hr width="100%" noshade size="1" color="#FFFFFF"></td>
<td colspan="8" width="50%"><hr width="100%" noshade size="1" color="#FFFFFF"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="40%">BOTTOM BRACKET DROP</td>
<td width="10%">MM</td>

<td>70</td>
<td>70</td>
<td>70</td>
<td>70</td>
<td>70</td>
<td>70</td>

<td>68</td>
<td>68</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="2" width="50%"><hr width="100%" noshade size="1" color="#FFFFFF"></td>
<td colspan="8" width="50%"><hr width="100%" noshade size="1" color="#FFFFFF"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="40%">CRANK LENGTH</td>

<td width="10%">MM</td>
<td>170</td>
 <td>170</td>
<td>172.5</td>
<td>172.5</td>
<td>172.5</td>

<td>175</td>
<td>175</td>
<td>175</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="2" width="50%"><hr width="100%" noshade size="1" color="#FFFFFF"></td>
<td colspan="8" width="50%"><hr width="100%" noshade size="1" color="#FFFFFF"></td>
</tr>
<tr>

<td width="40%">HANDLEBAR WIDTH</td>
<td width="10%">CM</td>
<td>42</td>
<td>42</td>
<td>42</td>
<td>44</td>

<td>44</td>
<td>44</td>
<td>44</td>
<td>46</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="2" width="50%"><hr width="100%" noshade size="1" color="#FFFFFF"></td>
<td colspan="8" width="50%"><hr width="100%" noshade size="1" color="#FFFFFF"></td>

</tr>
<tr>
<td width="40%">STEM LENGTH</td>
<td width="10%">MM</td>
<td>90</td>
<td>90</td>
<td>100</td>

<td>110</td>
<td>110</td>
<td>120</td>
<td>120</td>
<td>130</td>
</tr>
<tr>

<td colspan="2" width="50%"><hr width="100%" noshade size="1" color="#FFFFFF"></td>
<td colspan="8" width="50%"><hr width="100%" noshade size="1" color="#FFFFFF"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="40%">STAND OVER HEIGHT</td>
<td width="10%"> </td>
<td>739</td>
<td>752</td>

<td>754</td>
<td>772</td>
<td>790</td>
<td>801</td>
<td>831</td>
<td>848</td>

</tr>
</table></blockquote>
</td>
</tr> 
</table>


----------

